# reciprocating license



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't see why Fla would recip with Or, but anything is possible. 

Something this obscure I think would warrant a call to the Fla offices. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

dont know.:001_huh: BUT WELCOME ANYWAYS !!! lots of florida guys here. i bet they can help. what part fla. ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be shocked and amazed if it does reciprocate. It's normally only states that border each other that have reciprocal agreements, and even those are hit and miss. I foresee you at least taking some sort of test again. Hard to tell. Tom Henry used to have a book called "The Electrical License" that laid all those things out pretty well, but I don't think it's been kept up to date at all. It was a pretty good book in its day for those kinds of questions.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

GOOGLE "electrician reciprocal license florida"

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

go to: www.mikeholt.com

click on the: site map link

scroll down and on the left is an area called: Continuing Education
In that section click on : State CEU Requirements

A map of the USA opens and click on what ever state you want info for.
It gives you the CEU Requirements, License Requirements, and what states they reciprocate with


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try this link http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php#NC it list all 50 states and which license that reciprocate with each other.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You beat me by 3 mins. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

All yea by the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Florida doesn't reciprocate with Oregon. Only Georgia and North Carolina. What type of license do you have? Journeyman or Master? If you have a Journeyman's card really no need to get a Florida card unless the employer wants it. Then the county you are in, just fill out the license app. and take the test. If you have found work in FL, good job. That is like spotting the Loch Ness monster.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.myflorida.com/dbpr/pro/elboard/index.html
*Methods of Licensure:*
By Endorsement - Yes
By Examination - Yes
By Reciprocity - No
Business Entity - No

From the above link, about 1/3 down the page. Doesn't look promising. There might be a way to sneak in at the county level with a neighboring county in GA, AL, or LA? But hey, welcome to FL, why not stay a while and take the test, it's only money:thumbup:.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It takes about a year and a couple of grand to get setup in Florida.
You have to get a bond and have 10 grand in assets. 
The test is really tough. If you are not someone used to the reference materials and have not taken a technical exam in recent history, tack on another three months or more for a retake.
The board is run by the book with some very committed people. The clerk for the board is a very sharp young attorney.
Every piece of paper must be in order or you have to correct it and wait for the next bi-monthly meeting.
If you are looking into giving it a try, use the expediter that is referenced on Mike Holt's website. She will lead you down the narrow path.


----------



## electric girl (Mar 14, 2009)

So, journeyman are just licensed in each county? My family lives there, and I would like to be close to them. Not sure if that's stupid. I'm a very determined person, and good at what I do. I've never been out of work in the twelve years I've been an electrician. I will make it one way or another.

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. )


----------



## electric girl (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you, everyone seems very knowledgeable, and for the most part helpful.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electric girl said:


> So, journeyman are just licensed in each county? My family lives there, and I would like to be close to them. Not sure if that's stupid. I'm a very determined person, and good at what I do. I've never been out of work in the twelve years I've been an electrician. I will make it one way or another.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. )


Every state is different, but there are a few in which you can get a county license to just work in that county, several county licenses to work in several counties, or get the state license to work all over (when getting so many county licenses becomes unaffordable). I know that Maryland was (or maybe still is) that way. There's just no standard way, from state to state. Some are quite similar, and some are remarkably different. In both Pennsylvania and New York state, for instance, you need no license whatsoever. Just a frew cities here and there.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Maryland has a state Master Electrican's License. Here's the catch ...
It's called a "non-working" license. You take a state test for the license.
You pass the test, you can now apply for a license. Pretty basic so far , right?
Here comes the fun part.....

You can apply for just your counties license (either active or Inactive). Lets go Active - Now you have your county license - you can pull all the permits you want too in that county. You can use that county license to recriprocate to another county for their county license. The catch is if you recriprocate from county to county and let a county expire you can not recripocate that county again.

The trick is to take and pass the state test - get the State of Maryland's Master electricians license. This license is a non-working license. You can not use it to pull permits. You can use it to recriprocate each counties license as many times as you wish. Get a job in county "B" - use the MD license to get County B's license. Don't plan on working there any more let it expire. Get another job there years later just go get the license again.

The state license also allows you to recriprocate to Delaware and Virginia.
Washington DC and Maryland are working on the details as far as allowing you to recriprocate with them


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a Washington County MD license at one time, and I never really was able to get my head around Maryland's licensing system. You just typed it out, and I'm still not sure I have a better handle on it. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

electric girl said:


> So, journeyman are just licensed in each county? My family lives there, and I would like to be close to them. Not sure if that's stupid. I'm a very determined person, and good at what I do. I've never been out of work in the twelve years I've been an electrician. I will make it one way or another.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. )


 If you are asking about Florida, yes, licenses are issued on a county level for use in that county only.
Not all counties reciprocate, there might be some exceptions in each county but, for example, you have to have three years in the trade and prove it with W2s to sit for the Miami-Dade county journeyman exam.
Then, you have to have a journeyman license for two years to sit for the master exam.
If you want to contract, you have go through a process to "activate" your masters license in Miami-Dade including liability and Workman's comp. When you have all of that complete you are then required to register yourself with the state.
Then start with the next county.
BTW, Our state laws do not allow a state registered contractor,ER (county level license) to to fire alarm or burglar alarm work.
Or apply and sit for the Unlimited State EC exam. That will be a $2,000 minimum cash outlay and about a year of your life if you qualify to take it and pass it the first time.
I hope it all works out.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn looks like, when my son goes in the Marines in July and my parental responsibilities were done, I was wanting to move somewhere. Looks like I'll be staying here.:wallbash:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I had a Washington County MD license at one time, and I never really was able to get my head around Maryland's licensing system. You just typed it out, and I'm still not sure I have a better handle on it. :laughing:


Real simple - Get the state license then just use that to get whatever county you want. You need the county license to pull permits.

Marc- where are you in PA?


----------



## Sprinta (Apr 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> go to: www.mikeholt.com.......It gives you the CEU Requirements, License Requirements, and what states they reciprocate with





william1978 said:


> Try this link http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php#NC it list all 50 states and which license that reciprocate with each other.


New to the forum...........Hello to all my brother (& sister) Sparkys!
I was looking for some license reciprocation info (via Google, where else) and found this site. 
Thanks for the help:thumbup:. 
...................Unfortunately, there's no love between MA and RI


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sprinta.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

As discussed here before, Florida has some of the toughest licensing laws in the US. Some counties no longer accept new ER licenses. For the most part a Journeymans card is not worth much.... maybe 1 or 2 dollars per hour at some jobs.... most times, I would rather hire a better worker, then a J-man.


----------

